# Black/White Spawns (2 breedings)



## AcrylicPrism (Jan 31, 2018)

I finally have 2 planned spawns, neither one of them are actually spawned yet.. but i'm too excited not to share  I'm keeping them both in the same thread because.. same color goals and I can just update here!

Onto the fish! 

Spawn 1:

3-27-18

Currently the male is in a spawning tank, female and him are being fed often, mostly frozen foods but with other foods mixed in as well. Female is visible to the male but not 24/7 (as he is a very docile male and I am trying to get him a bit more aggressive/ excitable). No bubble nest as of yet.

Male: slightly damaged tail (it's healing), has only black/white no cellophane markings,
Female: mostly black, with white spots (purple ish hue in bright light on her tail) although .. now that she has been marbling a bit she has a bit less black than she used to! Her black/white used to be more distinct
GOAL: I want more babies with more black like the mom! But .. I love the black/ white on either of them really!

Spawn 2:

3-27-18

Male is in a spawning tank, same as the above they are being fed frequent high quality meals and the male sees the female but not 24/7. This male is very aggressive/ flaring like crazy. He always builds a bubble nest!

Male: Mostly black/ white (with cool eyes!) and a little bit of cellophane mixed in, smaller in body size than the other male.
Female: Mostly white, black fins and a couple of copper patches on her body in various places (makes her look dirty!) 

Photos are attached below- the first photos should be of the first pair I apologize for not having better photos.. I tried, but I can't seem to get the lighting right with my DSLR camera!


----------

